# Sex after separation that made me feel so sad!



## merry (Aug 29, 2008)

I do not trust him. It feels like his every world is a lie. He does not care about me and his daughter. He provides me and his daughter nothing financially. His family stopped taking to me for reveling his cheating to them. But he wants to sleep with me whenever we meet and I did but I feel like a dirty **** after that. It feels odd. I am still lonely in the middle of nowhere. I do not have a family or a friend around to help me raising my child. I cannot move back home since my daughter needs a medical attention that is available only in the USA. I have been working and providing to my daughter the last 4 years. I want to have communication with him just for my daughter’s sake. But I am feeling more hurt whenever I see him and sleep with him. I know the marriage is over long time ago. Should I ban him from our life now? I am just frustrated with the whole thing. My lonely home with my daughter is better than weekends with him but I just could not do it on my daughter. But my daughter adores him and loves him since he is the only man in her life.

Last weekend he did not want to hold my toddler when she asked to be held and I hold her but my bag was too heavy for me to hold it with my daughter and when I asked him he told me he would not do it. There is no way he can hold a women bag or a toddler but asked me to give my used car, which I am planning to trade in to give, to his brother who never talk to me for years.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know where you are from, but here in the USA a man is required to help provide for his children. He is expected to do so once the court orders it and he's expected to get his sexual entertainment elsewhere. Not as a requirement of you.
Find an attorney.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would agree... Start standing up for yourself. If you need help with that, seek counselling. There's no way you should be having sex that leaves you feeling that way, or giving away your car. What kind of example are you setting for your child?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

